# SampleTank Songwriting Contest from IK Multimedia.



## Markrs (Jul 21, 2021)

SampleTank Songwriting Contest from IK Multimedia.

Meanwhile, from July 21 to August 6, 2021, IK is looking for original music that features one or more SampleTank instruments (such as the Art Deco Piano). Turn some of your musical ideas into a song using SampleTank and you could win one of three great prizes!

There's no purchase required. You can use any version of SampleTank, including the free version SampleTank 4 CS, which comes with 50 instruments, 5 GB of samples and 200 MIDI patterns.

Submit your song

To enter the contest, make a song or clip of any genre using SampleTank and post it to social media using the hashtag #iksampletankcontest.

We'll collect all songs posted between July 21 and August 6 and make them available on our site for all to enjoy. Visit our SampleTank Songwriting Contest page to learn more.

From this, we'll pick the top 3 winners for the prizes listed below based on each entry's originality, composition and quality of the video.

Songwriting Contest prizes


1st place - iLoud Micro Monitors + Total Studio 3 MAX + all additional SampleTank sound libraries
2nd place - Total Studio 3 MAX + all additional SampleTank sound libraries
3rd place - SampleTank 4 MAX + all additional SampleTank sound libraries





__





IK Multimedia. Musicians First


IK Multimedia. Musicians First




www.ikmultimedia.com


----------

